# I love my freezer, BUT



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ah Bud you make me glad I don't have the chest type freezer that I have lusted after for years. :vs_laugh: My little freezer over the frig is in much the same condition though smaller. Forgotten some stuff in there and don't know what some of it is. As you say "cooking my way out of it".


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

I use milk crates to separate different items. It works for me especially when I get my moose meat and freeze our garden veggies. It’s a lot easier to lift crate out to find stuff instead of moving stuff around. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

For you people with a phone stuck to your nose. There is an app for that. 

https://learn.compactappliance.com/apps-for-your-fridge/


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)

Stuff seems to last so much longer in a chest freezer. you'd think they could make a defrost system for a fan circulated upright that didn't heat the food.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> My freezer saves me a lot of money by being able to purchase extra when on sale and have what I need on hand avoiding many quick trips for one or two items (the pantry helps too). Unfortunately, my freezer is much like my garage, too full to find what I want.
> 
> Yesterday I went looking and determined as I knew it was there. As I dug towards the bottom, chest type freezer, I kept discovering other items buried and forgotten, like 5 rib racks, 4 packages of bacon, and 20 pounds of ground beef. There are also 4 turkeys in there but I knew that. But had forgotten the two hams, 4 small whole chickens and probably 10 large packages of chicken thighs. There's more but that is enough to illustrate that I shouldn't be using my freezer like I use my garage.
> 
> ...




U need a content list taped to the top of ur chest freezer. Update it as U take out or add stuff. 

Example:
Beef ground - 1
Beef patties - 4
Beef shank - 2

If U take out 2 patties, cross out 4, write in 2. 

It takes some time to make the first list on Excel. Two columns - 1st column item description, 2nd column quantity. Make the second column very wide (and the row height greater for items that you tend to consume a lot). AlphabetiZe ur list. 

Save the file. Print. U only need to update and reprint the excel file when u ran out of space handwriting changes on ur first printed list. 

It requires time and effort the first time but it saves a lot of time and frustration later. If everyone is mindful about updating the quantity every time something is removed/added, u know at a glance what and how many are in ur freezer. There’s no need to dig to the very bottom to know what u have.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> My freezer saves me a lot of money by being able to purchase extra when on sale and have what I need on hand avoiding many quick trips for one or two items (the pantry helps too). Unfortunately, my freezer is much like my garage, too full to find what I want.
> 
> Yesterday I went looking and determined as I knew it was there. As I dug towards the bottom, chest type freezer, I kept discovering other items buried and forgotten, like 5 rib racks, 4 packages of bacon, and 20 pounds of ground beef. There are also 4 turkeys in there but I knew that. But had forgotten the two hams, 4 small whole chickens and probably 10 large packages of chicken thighs. There's more but that is enough to illustrate that I shouldn't be using my freezer like I use my garage.
> 
> ...


There are visitors from Bangladesh reading this.:smile:
Send it all to me!


----------

